# Trialbike?Locations?



## Bunnyhopser (11. Dezember 2001)

Ich wollte einmal fragen welches Trialbike ihr mir empfelen könnt?
Wo ich es herkriege in Berlin(Adressen,Hompages)?Ich bin 14 Jahre,welches eignet sich am besten 26" oder 20"und wie teuer?Wo gibt es geile Locations in Berlin bzw.wo gibt es überhaupt einen Trialclub in Berlin?

Tschausen und danke jetzt schon einmal Felix!


----------



## trialelmi (11. Dezember 2001)

hi felix

so trifft man sich wieder.
also 20 Zoll hab gerade was zeit und stell mal was ins forum für dich.

1. TrialTech 2001 das neue 20 '' Trial-Bike 8.9Kg 2790.-DM
bei http://www.hoffmannbikes.de/ hier gibts auch gebrauchte

2. bei jan göhrig  Monty 221 X-Lite 20 - Tri-Butted Aluminium 7005


 - Magura HS 33 Quicksilver


 - Aluminium Bodenplatte, gefräst


 - Gewicht: 9,1 Kg


 - Farben: schwarz/weiß, rot/weiß


 - Das Wettkampf Bike von Monty, sehr leicht und wendig mit bester Ausstattung.

Gewicht: 9,1 Kg DM 2897.- inkl.MwSt

als einsteigerrad Monty 219  - Hi-Ten Stahl Rahmen


 - Magura HS 11 Hydraulikbremse


 - X-Lite Bereifung


 - Gewicht: ca. 12,0 Kg.


 - gutes Einsteiger Bike. Wie X-Alp, nur mit Hydraulikbremsen und

Magura 20  Gewicht: ca. 12,0 Kg. DM 1139.- inkl.MwSt

3. grossmann 20" Grossman Project Trial-01


 Trial Rahmen 20


 Sehr hochwertiger Aluminium Trial Rahmen, pulverbeschichtet


 - Gewicht ca 1,8 kg


 - inkl. Unterschutzplatte


 - komplett Monty kompatibel

Rahmenpreis:


 DM 1199.-

Auch als Komplettbike erhältlich, individuell zusammengestellt.DM 2949.- oder  DM 2649.-

4. megamo CATEGORIA 20"  
BIT56RP201  
Bici Trial 20" Rookie Pro  
EUR: 0 
USD: 0 
PTA: 0 
also umsonst spass beiseite die habens wohl verpennt einen pteis anzugeben http://www.megamobike.com/cgi-local...0112111775610322882/scountry=PUT_COUNTRY_HERE

so jetzt bin ich fertig. es gibt natürlich noch mehr hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano (13. Dezember 2001)

@ trialelmi

sorry ich kann dir da nix sagen...
ich hab es nur mal im www gefunden weil ich speziell trialclubs in berlin gesucht habe...
aber ich hab mich da noch nie gemeldet und kenn da auch kein...
aber wenn du meinst das sydney brunner nichts mehr macht kann es schon stimmen!!!
wie gesagt k.A. sorry!!!
sonst kenne ich leider kein club in berlin!
by


----------



## trial 221x (27. Dezember 2001)

du bekommst trial bikes nur in thalheim oder in hannover must du da bestellen!!!wenn du ein trial bike hast meld dich mal wir suchen noch leute zum trialen in berlin dann können wir dir die ganzen locations zeigen bis dann steven

Tel.:0178 74 14 60 9 wenn du fragen hast meld dich einfach mal wenn du die adresse brauchst zum bestellen oder ne preisliste


----------



## trialelmi (27. Dezember 2001)

@trial 221x

"du bekommst trial bikes nur in thalheim oder in hannover must du da bestellen!!!"

wat soll dat denn heissen. trialbikes gibts nur in Hannover und thalheim. ist doch wohl ein echter nullwitz


----------



## trial 221x (28. Dezember 2001)

wo gibs denn sonst noch gute trial bikes???
ich fahre ein monty und das kann man nur in hannover oder in thaleim bestellen!na klar kann man sich ihr auch ein devil bug trial bestellen aber 20 zoll ist geiler!was fährst du denn für ein bike und wo hast du es bestellt?


----------



## trialelmi (28. Dezember 2001)

@trial 221x

20" also monty kann dir jeder fahrradhändler bestellen (die wollen nur meist nicht, ansonsten bei felix krahnstöver). nun gibts noch megamo gibts in karlsruhe und in vielen shops, hoffmann nur bei www.hoffmannbikes.de Tel.06 222 - 75 244
Fax. 77 29 05, grossmann http://www.gmpbikes.com/
brisa:http://www.biketrials.com/bikes/StephenMaeder-b20/index.shtml
und viele die ich noch vergessen hab

MTB

monty wieder bei jedem fahrradhändler   (die wollen nur meist nicht, ansonsten bei felix krahnstöver), megamo, devil hamburg,hoffmann nur bei www.hoffmannbikes.de Tel.06 222 - 75 244 Fax. 77 29 05, Cresent bei martin gordzielik 0172-9067422, totor auch bei ihm oder generator 0351-8113583, fatmdul bei tmomas bilgerie mailto:[email protected]
das ist noch nicht alles aber zu mehr hab ich keinen bock zu schreiben, wenn einer ne spezielle adresse wissen will fragt halt.
kokks:http://www.biketrials.com/bikes/BrunoArnold/index.shtml
author:http://www.biketrials.com/bikes/JaromirSpesny/index.shtml
brisa:http://www.biketrials.com/bikes/JJGregorowicz-26/index.shtml
calagno:http://www.biketrials.com/bikes/KennyBelay-26/index.shtml
orange tero:http://www.biketrials.com/bikes/PetrKraus/index.shtml
hier noch jede menge http://www.biketrials.com/bikes/index.shtml


----------

